

Rebound - simple, addictive "stick" game - JDGM
http://www.ludumdare.com/compo/ludum-dare-26/?action=preview&uid=22487

======
JDGM
My most effective strategy so far is patiently bouncing the stick higher and
higher early on by landing it almost perfectly vertically with a force into
the ground just before it hits, then using that big air on the rest of the
course to slowly and carefully jump over the obstacles in chunks with almost
completely vertical but very high bounces. If I ever get into the micro-
navigation of an obstacle instead of just sailing over it entirely then I know
I'm in trouble. I got to 180 this way, getting just beyond a wall with a hole
in it which I easily leapt over before making a mess of the landing (!).

Disappointingly there seem to be some glitches which sometimes cause the stick
to, erm, _stick_ into the ground when landing straight as in my strategy
above. When that happens I tend to ragequit, then find myself sneaking back
for another session a few hours later...

I'd be very interested if the course has an "end". My hunch is that it does,
and it's a cliff much like the one if you try going left. I suspect that
before this cliff there is one final obstacle though which can be used
skillfully to propel the stick a decent hail mary distance. Haha, I feel like
I'm on my BBC Micro in the early 90s again speculating wildly about later
levels of games that are just too hard for me ever to see them!

